# 2 Female Goldens in need



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Here is a list of all the Golden Retriever Rescues in Texas:

*TEXAS* *Brazos Valley Golden Retriever Rescue *Kathy Glaze, PO Box 6532, Bryan, TX 77805 (979) 778-4281 Email *Dallas-Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Rescue* (972) 516-5900 Email *Golden Beginnings of Texas* PO Box 591806, Houston, TX 77259 (281) 480-4942 Email *Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas* PO Box 670031, Dallas, TX 75367 (214) 750-4477 *Gold Ribbon Rescue* *Helping Golden Retriedvers and their owners in Central TX* PO Box 956, Austin, TX 78767 (512) 659-GOLD Email *Greater Houston Golden Retriever Club Rescue* Cindy Moss, _Rescue Chair_, 2015 Libbey, Houston,TX 77018 (281) 855-6044
(281) 855-6044 Email *Hearts of Gold Rescue* 6905 Wildglen, Dallas, TX 75230 (214) 368-4577 Email


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hopefully one of those rescues can help these poor babies....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful Sisters.*

These two are just beautiful.

Hope someone saves them!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they find a rescue for those 2.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

oh wow those poor girls.. hope they find a rescue that will take them in..


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The intake coordinator for GRRNT contacted the rescue group in Rockport, this is the information she received:

_Okay-_
_These dogs have until the end of next week - the husband is out of town. GRR of Houston is working on finding a spot. Thecia will let me know if they need more help!_


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

If they are involved, my guess is that GRRH will find a way to take them. It's not the best situation but they do have a vet where they sometimes kennel dogs if there aren't foster homes available. At 14 months old, those two probably won't stay in rescue long.

I'll shoot an e-mail to GRRH and see if I can get a status report.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I just heard back from one of the intake coordinators. Apparently she has received no fewer than four e-mails about these two. No specifics on their status but enough people/groups are involved that she feels confident that they will be safe.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope the rescue or someone will take the sweet pups before the a**hole comes back.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Does anyone know if they were sprung?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just e-mld..*

I just e-mld. the place to see if there is any good news on these two!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sounds like Great News for these Two Girls!!*

They are going to Golden Retriever rescue in Houston this weekend. Just waiting on a foster home to open up, which is suppose to happen during the week.

Thanks

Thecia Anne Taylor
Lookin' For Love Animal Rescue (Rockport,Tx)
361/219-8018
"Lookin' For Love" Animal Rescue


----------

